# Prami vs Caber



## Cyborg (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm just curious to the people who have tried both, how does prami stack up to caber?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2013)

most will say caber alot of people get sick from prami.I only use caber for the 19 nors


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess it's just one of those things you have to try, like tren, to see how the side effects are...sick as in puke sick or sick like flu sick?


----------



## goodfella (Sep 22, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> I guess it's just one of those things you have to try, like tren, to see how the side effects are...sick as in puke sick or sick like flu sick?



Nausea I hear mostly


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 22, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Nausea I hear mostly



Ah...well I've got a little caber left...but I may try prami next cycle just to see. It sure is easier to acquire for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2013)

Have only ever run Caber and it does the trick for me against prolactin issues. Plus turgid, veiny boners.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 23, 2013)

prami and me didnt mix.  most opt for caber.


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2013)

Prami...... Never AGAIN!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2013)

Human Grade Cabaser hands down!


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> I'm just curious to the people who have tried both, how does prami stack up to caber?



Yea, shut the **** up Cy & do what the **** I told you yesterday!


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Yea, shut the **** up Cy & do what the **** I told you yesterday!



Lol! Ok ok...caber it is


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2013)

Also tell Adrain to get the **** on here! That Adrain is so skinny, his nipples touch.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Also tell Adrain to get the **** on here! That Adrain is so skinny, his nipples touch.



I been trying dude.... And he's so skinny like that because every time he goes to the gym he's too busy sitting by the squat rack jerking off watching all the buff guys. Lol!!!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 24, 2013)

I've only used prami, and anything over about 0.3mg gave me an upset stomach.  Never puked, but I think I took 0.5mg one night and woke up a few hours later with that 'I wish I were dead' feeling.  Going to try caber next time.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I've only used prami, and anything over about 0.3mg gave me an upset stomach.  Never puked, but I think I took 0.5mg one night and woke up a few hours later with that 'I wish I were dead' feeling.  Going to try caber next time.



Get your AI's here bro, Human Grade! http://aurapharm.com/dostinex_cabergoline.htm


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 24, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Get your AI's here bro, Human Grade! http://aurapharm.com/dostinex_cabergoline.htm



Thank you!


----------

